
Impersonation and Identity Theft Risk on GitHub and How to Prevent It - bitxbitxbitcoin
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/02/impersonation-and-identity-theft-risk-on-github-and-how-to-prevent-it/
======
judge2020
Github is pretty good at flagging any traffic coming from VPNs like PIA as
suspicious, so don't be surprised if you can't perform certain actions.

